
Where: Like Foursquare, except with profits and lots more users - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/14/youve-heard-of-foursquare-how-about-this-start-up/
======
gojomo
The name change from 'uLocate Communications' to 'Where' was sideways at best.
'Where' is hard to google, prone to confusion in spoken communication, and
very generic. For example, a conference for their market is already called
"Where 2.0".

I'm wary of 'Where' as a name. Will 'Where' wear well, if whereever it's
discussed we're also hearing competitors' wares emphasizing 'where' features?
Where, with all these word collisions, will Where find the werewithal to forge
a brand image where we're likely to see 'Where' as meaning what Where wants
'Where' to mean?

~~~
imp
It may be a confusing name, but it's not hard to google. They're already #1
for the term "where": <http://www.google.com/search?q=where>

~~~
gojomo
Kudos to Google for that... but it's still hard to find discussion about
'Where'. Try for example [where reviews] or [where company management].

------
foulmouthboy
The article mentions it, but the achievement aspect of Foursquare is a Very
Significant Differentiator as opposed to a footnote.

You have two competing services with similar functionality and one is fun to
use. Investors are betting that the fun to use one is the one that will catch
on and stick now and in the future. The fact that the not-so-fun competitor is
making money should make Foursquare investors jump for joy. It's a proof of
business concept that's been done for them.

------
barmstrong
Wow...amazing no one has heard of these guys. I love the fact they have a
business model and are cash flow positive. Sleeper hit...

~~~
smokinn
The article said they had several million more users so it's not really a
sleeper; it just isn't bouncing around the Silicon Valley echo chamber.

------
endlessvoid94
It seems that people always underestimate good marketing. Why don't startups
spend more time/money on marketing? No time, I guess.

~~~
timdorr
Actually, it really shows that hype is overhyped. Cashflow and profits are
where it's at.

~~~
maukdaddy
True, unless you really want the big $$$ payday/buyout. Then the hype might be
worth it over cash flow and profits.

------
biafra
Except it does not work outside the US of A.

~~~
mmacaulay
Yep. Not even available in Canadian iTunes store.

